# Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich



## Doc (18. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen,

da mich das Thema KOI auch erwischt hat  stehen momentan Überlegungen im Raum, ob ich den Teich nicht vergrößern soll, dafür wird dann aber ein Bagger nötig sein.

Die Idee:
30m lang, 15-20m breit und bis zu 3m tief mit einem 30m Bachlauf.

Meine Fragen:
Wie könnte ich das ganze vernünftig filtern? Eventuell würden wir einen Reihenfilter anfertigen lassen (habe da mal was gefunden, Bilder muss ich suchen)

Wieviel Bodenabläufe würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich habe von dem Technikbau bei einer solchen Anlage nicht wirklich viel Ahnung?

Wer hat schonmal eine lange Brücke gebaut, die auch standhält? ...


Würde mich über Anregungen, Ideen und Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

He Doc,
hast im Lotto gewonnen????
Ich schätze bei ca. 1,5 Mio Litern brauchst dir keine Gedanken über den Filter machen - das sollte dann die Natur schon erledigen.
Da bist du bei Fischzucht-Teichlern besser aufgehoben....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

NeNe ... nicht im Lotto gewonnen ... aber die Möglichkeit besteht.
Ich will ja keine Fischzucht betreiben, sondern eine Wiese "abändern" 
Zudem würde ich auch gerne __ Störe einsetzen, was dann auch kein Problem sein sollte, eventuell auch mit Schwimmabteil 

Vielleicht hätte ja auch der ein oder andere Lust und Laune mir dabei zu helfen 

Welche Pumpen würde ich dafür benötigen? Einen Filter stelle ich mir dann in etwa so vor:


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo Markus,
finde ich toll die Idee, den Platz hätte ich auch, aber was kostet denn allein schon die Folie ???


----------



## Nori (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Wir kommen von der Dimension in Richtung Kraftwerks-und Klärtechnik - man spricht vom Stromverbrauch in KW pro Stunde - Sorry ist für mich Science Fiction.
Ich schätze mal grob dass die Baukosten, Materialkosten und Kosten für Pumpen und Filter in einen Bereich kommen, für die man auch ein schönes Eigenheim bauen kann - bzw (für Städter) ne schöne Eigentumswohnung bekommt.
Zunächst würde ja mal alles in Schwerkraft in den Filter drücken.......
...also doch im Lotto gewonnen (den Platz für so ne Anlage hätte ich auch fast....)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

NeNe ... nicht im Lotto gewonnen 

Die Folie wäre umsonst (daher auch die Idee), da wir einen Hersteller persönlich kennen und er würde uns die Folie umsonst zuschneiden und schenken. 
Die Baggerarbeiten wären ebenfalls für Lau 
Dass mit dem Strom ist nen Thema, aber andere haben doch auch teure Hobbies? .. das wäre denke ich machbar.
Der Filter oben wurde übrigens für einen Teich angefertigt.


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

interresannte Geschichte, aber wenn würde ich die Hälfte der Fläsche als Biofilter Pflanzfilter bauen, denn abgesehen vom Stromverbrauch der Filter und Pumpen ist die Reinigungsarbeit bestimmt nicht ohne  vor allem wenn man einen sogennanten Koipool in dieser Dimension bauen sollte,

Gruß René


----------



## Sveni (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo Markus,

ich würde auf alles Geld sch... und sofort anfangen zu baggern.
Das wird/wäre ein Mega-Projekt!
Filtertechnisch allerdings eine Herausforderung.
Was hat die Sonderanfertigung auf deinem Foto gekostet?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Zacky (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi.

Ich finde die Projektidee schon klasse, aber ein wenig Skepsis habe ich schon. 

Ich hätte so meine Bedenken, ob ich bei dieser Größe noch meine Koi zu sehen bekomme.  Bei der Breite wird das vielleicht eher schwierig und ich möchte die drollligen Farbkarpfen doch schon sehen. Auch würde ich die Idee von Rene (troll20) weiter verfolgen und ausbauen. Ich würde versuchen wollen das Ganze dann zu 80% der Natur zu überlassen und nur 20% Technik mit einbringen. Das würde aber wiederum bedeuten, dass man nicht soviele Koi enisetzen dürfte. 

Ansonsten kann man bestimmt einiges an diesem Projekt an feinen Details einbringen. Klingt klasse und bin gespannt auf die Umsetzung.

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## Dondle (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi,
das is ja fast schon ein See!
Filter würde ich Mauern und unter nem Holzdeck verstecken 
Nur ne Frage am Rande: gibts dann bei dir im garten noch was anderes als Wasser oder ist das dann alles Überschwemmungszone???


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi Doc,

das ganze lässt sich sogar relativ einfach filtern 
An einer Seite machst du einen flachen Ablauf der mit einem Sieb versehen ist, um die Fische am hinein schwimmen hindert.
Dort machst du etwa 10x110mm Flansche hinein und verbindest diesen Ablauf mit einem Pflanzenbecken, dieses füllst du komplett mit Kies und setzt Pflanzen wie __ Sumpfschwertlilien ein, am Ende dieses Pflanzenbeckens Setzt du wieder 10x110mm Flansche und leitest diese in 3 parallel geschaltete IBC-Container, die du alle mit Helix füllst, dann ab in die letzte Kammer, starkes Tauch UVC-Gerät und Rohrpumpe und wieder ab in den Teich.
Ich denke das ist die einfachste und billigste Filterlösung wenn du sagst, dass du Folie für lau bekommst.


MfG
Jan


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

^Hallo Jan,
ich dachte das UVC-Gerät kommt in den Filtereinlauf und nicht in den Auslauf????
Denk ich da falsch?

LG Angelika


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi Angelika,

bei einem gepumpten System hast du wohl Recht, aber auch bei diesem sollte die UVC eig. am Ende montiert werden, damit sie nur klares Wasser abbekommt und nicht ihre Wirkung durch dreckiges Teichwasser beeinträchtigt wird.



MfG
Jan


----------



## jolantha (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo, Angelika
habe meine UVC jetzt auch an den Auslauf gesetzt, so verdreckt sie nicht so schnell, weil die ganzen Schmutzteile schon vorher rausgefiltert werden.


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Das soll doch gerade passieren? Verklumpen und dann ab in den Filter damit? Tauch UVCs kommen oft am Ende, aber "normale" normalerweise vor den Filter.
Eine UVC reinigt man, soweit ich weiß, eh nur einmal im Jahr.


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hey Jan,
aber kommen dann nicht die gebratenen Algen als Nährstoffe in den Teich?

LG Angelika


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi Angelika,

die meisten Algen die das erste Mal die UVC passieren sind noch immer zu klein um heraus gefiltert zu werden.
Sie müssen also mehrmals da vorbei.
Darum ist es egal ob vor oder hinter dem Filter, aber hinter dem Filter hat man eben den besseren Wirkungsgrad 


MfG
Jan


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hey Jan ,
also ich nehme das mal so hin denn ich weiß es nicht besser und Danke für deine Infos

LG Angelika


----------



## newbee (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*



Janski schrieb:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> das ganze lässt sich sogar relativ einfach filtern
> An einer Seite machst du einen flachen Ablauf der mit einem Sieb versehen ist, um die Fische am hinein schwimmen hindert.
> ...




Und spätestens nach 2 Jahren reist er den ganzen Kies wieder raus, weil alles Verschlammt und sich zugesetzt hat.

Ohne Vernünftige Vorfillterrung geht das in die Hose.


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Tach Newbee,

wie soll das den in den Baggerseen funktionieren ??
Die müssten dann ja auch komplett verschlammen.
Nur weil seit Jahren Spaltsiebe und Trommelfilter auf dem Markt sind, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht anders geht.



MfG
Jan


----------



## newbee (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*



Janski schrieb:


> Tach Newbee,
> 
> wie soll das den in den Baggerseen funktionieren ??
> Die müssten dann ja auch komplett verschlammen.
> ...



Im Baggersee sorgt auch keine Rohrpumpe für Umwälzung, der hat glaube ich nicht mal ne Tauch UVC.

Aber dort setzt sich der Schlamm und Mulm auch am Boden ab und wird NICHT durch Kies befördert.

Ich habe überhaupt nix von nem Trommler gesagt.

Aber Du kannst einen Baggersee auch nicht mit einem Folienteich vergleichen.


----------



## Janski (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi newbee,

aber ein Teich mit geschätzten 1 Millionen Liter anders zu filtern ist fast unmöglich, man muss ja mindestens 150-200m³/h dadurch schicken, wie will man solche Wassermassen ohne Trommler vorfiltern, mir fällt da nur die Absetzkammer, wie ich das geschrieben habe ein ?? 


MfG
Jan


----------



## Winnie62 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi Markus

da du im ersten Post geschrieben hast, das du erstmal alles an Ideen lesen möchtest, werde ich meine Idee auch *absondern* 

Einen Teich in der Größe *vernünftig* zu filtern..............was soll das heißen? DAs der Apparat auch mit 4000 Koi noch stabil läuft??
Oki, das war ne kleine Provo 

Was ich tun würde:

1. keinen Filter, diese Wassermenge muß mit sich selbst klarkommen, deshalb
2. für Feinddruck sorgen........soviel ich gelesen habe vermehren sich Koi wie die Karnickel, ebenso wie Goldies, also brauchts nen Terminator. Ansonsten kommt auch der beste Filter in 5 Jahren nimmer mit deinem Bestand klar 
3. würde ich mir (habe jahrelang Bettahochzucht betrieben) nur Koi eines Farbschlages bzw. eines Farbstandarts in den Teich setzen weil...........ich den NAchwuchs zumindest noch verschenken kann was bei irgendnem wilden Mix nicht der Fall ist. Und wohin dann mit dem Nachwuchs??

Achso und zur Filterfrage: schlaumachen welche Pflanzen z.B. in Klärwerken genutzt werden um Schadstoffe auszufiltern...........davon tonnenweise pflanzen, läuft dann schon.

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## lollo (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo Markus,

bei dieser Größenordnung solltest du dich mal bei deiner Gemeinde schlau machen,
ob du nicht zum Bau eine Genehmigung benötigt. Schon alleine die BauO NRW gibt in
§ 65 Nr. 30 Hinweise auf die maximale genehmigungsfreie Größe (100 m³).

Manche Gemeinden geben dann noch vor, wie groß die versiegelte Fläche auf Grundstücken sein darf (dazu gehört ein Teich auch).
Das Thema lief doch hier auch schon einmal.


----------



## Doc (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo lollo,

ich war heute früh bei der Stadt, das Vorhaben sollte ich, da 3m Tiefe, anmelden. Es sei aber kein Problem und ich könnte die Genehmigung gleich mitnehmen  

@ Dondle: Der Garten ist auf der Seite, wo der Teich hinsoll ungefähr 850m lang. Einen Teil vom Teich würde ich an der Terasse vorbeiführen.

Werde mir das "Gebiet" heute Abend mit demjenigen, der den Bagger fahren wird ansehen.
Sollte es bei der Größe bleiben, werde ich auch noch einen Zaun ziehen müssen, hierzu habe ich schon angefragt.

Was den Filter anbelangt: Ich werde einen zweiten Teich daneben anlegen, welcher just als Pflanzenfilter dient, davor zwei Filterkammer wie auf der ersten Seite abgebildet, jede Kammer ca. 3m hoch und das ganze wird dann mit entsprechender Pumpenleistung gespeist.
Eine Anfrage bzgl. der Bodenabläufe und der Verrohrung ist auch schon rausgegangen.

Bin mal gespannt ... die Filterkammern mit Pumpen landen bei einem 5 stelligen Betrag ... :beten


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo Markus,
ich hoffe du musst das Wasser nicht nach der Wasseruhr aus der Leitung bezahlen.....

Gruß Nori (der seinen 5-stelligen Betrag demnächst in 2 luftgekühlte Zylinder aus den USA investiert!)


----------



## Doc (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi Nori,

dient einer Feuerwehrübung  Wird nicht so teuer werden bzw. hoffe ich mal, dass es sich in Grenzen hält.
Der große Teich wächst ja, zum Glück, nicht nur auf meinen Mist.


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Achso,
ist wie bei meinem Schwager in der Siedlung - wenn die Badesaison der "Kleinen" in ihren mittlerweile 10000 bis 15000 Liter "Planschbecken" beginnt hat die Feuerwehr auch in jedem Garten "einen Brand" zu löschen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Fürs Baggern ist jetzt mal ne Woche angesetzt worden - Oberfläche ca. 2100m² mit einer Tiefe bis zu 4m *woooooha*. Wir werden uns morgen bzgl. der Folie erkundigen und wann diese lieferbar wäre - und ja, es wird tatsächlich kostenlos für uns . Angeboten fürs Projekt wurde 2,0mm Folie (anthrazit/schwarz) und Teichvlies 1000 g/m². Warum kostenlos, erzähle ich zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt.
 Normalpreis  : 28.550,00 € (ohne Vlies) - Da werden aber einige Bierchen fällig 

Jetzt mal ne Frage in Richtung Forenuser: Wer hat/hätte evtl. Lust mir beim Ausrollen der Folie und beim Basteln zu helfen, wenns soweit ist? Befüllt wird später aus einer 400er Leitung x2 :smoki

Da das ganze ordentlich voran geht und alle noch Lust dazu haben, könnte das Projekt Mitte - Ende Juli starten.

Habe am Freitag bei zwei Filterherstellern nen Terminchen


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Mensch Markus,
du wirst mir immer unheimlicher.... :shock


Gruß Nori (falls du zufällig noch etwas Geld übrig hast: ich such noch nen Sponsor für einen Penzl-Auspuff für das Moped...)


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo Doc ist das ganze von Aachen aus vor oder hinter Düsseldorf . Gruss Reiner


----------



## Doc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi Reiner,

ist hinter Düsseldorf, ca.15km vom Zentrum aus.

@ Nori: Warum Angst? Ich fahre eine Aakrapowitsch Anlage :smoki


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Akras gibts glaub ich für solche Eisen nicht, aber 1850,- für 2 Penzl-Endtöpfe ist schon heftig - allerdings mit Verstellklappe.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Müssen mal zusammen ne Runde drehen, um den Teich? 

Update: Der Gartenbauer braucht seinen Bagger bis zum 25.07. ... wenn dann alles klappt, gehts los.
Filter wird ne Hausnummer ... da überlege ich momentan ... selbstmauern maybe.


----------



## nico1985 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Ich würde gerne dein nachbar sein! Ich würde dir jeden tag beim bauen zuschauen!:scherz3 würde natürlich helfen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo Markus,

musstest Du einen Bauantrag stellen ? Wie ist es denn mit der Gewichtsbelastung / Erdreichsenkung ?

Solche riesenfilterkammern habe ich hier rumstehen stehen - kannst ihn ja mal anrufen und fragen (ich war im Herbst letztes Jahr bei ihm, ist ein sehr netter älterer Herr) Betreibt in seinem Geschäft ein riesen Koiteichbecken.


----------



## Creature (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hier ein Beispielvideo für einen Pflanzenfilter. Dieser lässt sich denke ich mal auch gut auf größere Dimensionen ausweiten.

Da du wie an deinen Fotos zu erkennen ist , vermutlich Werkstatt Leiter/Besitzer bist ( auf jeden Fall etwas mit einer Firma zu tun hast die sehr warscheinlich Schweißen, Drehen, Fräsen... kann ) , denke ich mal sollte die Herstellung eines solchen Filters mit Gestell und allem drum und dran für dich kein Problem sein.


----------



## willi1954 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*



Creature schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispielvideo für einen Pflanzenfilter.....




wo???


----------



## Creature (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF6ifdlzCAo


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hi Markus,

ist ja wirklich irre Dein Projekt. Wie soll der See den heißen? Wenn man durch google Maps scrollt haben alle Seen einen Namen. Wäre ja blöd wenn bei Deinem nix steht. 
(Interessante Frage, ab wann muß ein Gewässer reistriert werden?)

Hast Du auch einen Deal mit der Brauerei, damit Du Deine ganzen Helfer für lau versorgen kannst? 

Ich würde Dir auch zum Pflanzenfilter raten, aber nicht unbedingt die Bauart aus dem Video (zu aufwendig und zu geringe Bakiebesiedlungsfläche.) 
Ich würde diesen Pflanzenfilter im Teich integrieren und eine Srtömungspumpe anschließen. Ich denke so kannst Du einiges an Strom und Aufwand sparen. (Bekommst Du ja aber sicher eh alles für lau)

Einen Vorfilter für das Gröbe solltes Du auf jeden Fall vor den Pflanzenfilter setzen.

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Denniso (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hey, 

Na wie gehts hier vorran?


----------



## fbr (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo Thomas,


> Ich würde diesen Pflanzenfilter im Teich integrieren und eine Srtömungspumpe anschließen. Ich denke so kannst Du einiges an Strom und Aufwand sparen.


Nix verstehen 
Könntest Du mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen?
Skizze oder Text ganz wie Du möchtest, wäre FEIN


----------



## Doc (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> musstest Du einen Bauantrag stellen ? Wie ist es denn mit der Gewichtsbelastung / Erdreichsenkung ?
> 
> Solche riesenfilterkammern habe ich hier rumstehen stehen - kannst ihn ja mal anrufen und fragen (ich war im Herbst letztes Jahr bei ihm, ist ein sehr netter älterer Herr) Betreibt in seinem Geschäft ein riesen Koiteichbecken.




Hi,

ein Bauantrag ist hierfür aufgrund der Größe nötig gewesen, die Gewichtsbelastung bzw. Erdreichsenkung sollte kein Problem darstellen 

Das Projekt wird aber verschoben, weil evtl. noch Rohrleitungen umgelegt werden müssen und
hier noch Klärzungsbedarf besteht, WARUM dort überhaupt Rohre liegen .... denn eigentlich sind da keine^^


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo Franz,

ich denke, bei der Größe gehört eine entsprechend riesige Pflanzecke rein, mit ein paar xx m² Schilf, Liliene usw. dort würde ich einpumpen. Substrat, und Pflanzen erledigen den Rest. 

Vorfilteren sollte man sicher auch, aber eine Absetzkammer unter den Pflanzen finde ich sehr interressant, technich aufwendig, sicher funktionierend. Einfacher ist doch direkt in die Pflanzen (durch einen Vorfilter) zu pumpen. Dazu reicht ja letzlich eine Strömung aus.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## fbr (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Überlegung zu großem KOI Teich*

Hallo Thomas,


----------

